# ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2007)

البنت الجامده او الاستايل  يعنى ايه عند الشباب 

انا بجد مش قادره افهم المصطلحات الغريبه دى
هما مش كانوا بيقولو باين ان الجمال جمال الروح مش جمال الشكل وان البنت باخلاقها وصفاتها وشخصيتها . ...مش بشكلها

ياناس الجمال دا مش مقياس نهائى..مهو ممكن واحده تكون فى غايه الجمال ولكن ف نفس الوقت شخصيتها مش حلوه واخلاقها مش تمام ودمها تقيل 

وعلى فكره الجمال دا احيانا بيكون نقمه مش نعمه على البنت وعلى الولد الى مرتبط بيها كمان 
لانه اكيد طبعا هيخاف عليها من الهوا وهيغير عليها جدا حتى من نفسه
هتقلى مش شرط ودا بيرجع للبنت نفسها وانا بدام واثق فيها يبقى خلاص هبقى مطمن عليها و....
هقلك انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا علينا يعنى
انت مهما اظهرت ليها كده فانت اكيد من جواك خايف عليها اكتر من نفسك وبتغير عليها من الهوا

والطبيعى ان الغيره الذايده بتقتل الحب ودا بئا انا متاكده منه..لان مع الوقت هى هتحس انها مخنوقه ومحبوسه ف افكارك المريضه دى ...يعنى دا على اساس انك من اخوانا الى دماغهم متركبه شمال وفاكرين انهم بيتعاملو مع حاجه من ممتلاكتهم ملهاش حق الاعتراض ولا حتى المناقشه 
وطبعا انا مقدرش اعمم لان فى شباب كتير اوى دماغهم كبيره وبيفهمو ان دى انسانه ومن حقها انها تعيش براحتها زى ما انت عايز ولكن طبعا فى حدود الادب والاحترام
________________________________________________________وعلشان برده مبقاش ظلمت الشباب 

نتكلم مع البنات شويه 

عايزاكى برده تحطيلى مفهوم للشاب الاستايل او الجامد او المعدى ..يعنى زى ما بسمع

مع ان عمر الرجوله مكانت بالجمال او بالمظهر
والى هتختار شريك حياتها على اساس الجمال بس ان شاء الله وبدون مقاطعه كده هتاخد فوق دماغها​​


----------



## thelast (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

*فعلا مقاييس الناس اختلف دلوقتى بيدور مش على الشكل بس لا برضه معاه كام وحيدفع ده بالنسبه للجواز والطرفين بيقيوا يبصوا للجواز على اساس انه صفقه
 بيقولوا الدنيا اتغيرت انا رايى مفاهيم الناس اتغيرت 180 درجه كلها بقيت مقاييس ماديه 
لكن ربنا موجود يهدى الجميع

شكرا على موضوعك الحلو ده*​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



thelast قال:


> *فعلا مقاييس الناس اختلف دلوقتى بيدور مش على الشكل بس لا برضه معاه كام وحيدفع ده بالنسبه للجواز والطرفين بيقيوا يبصوا للجواز على اساس انه صفقه
> بيقولوا الدنيا اتغيرت انا رايى مفاهيم الناس اتغيرت 180 درجه كلها بقيت مقاييس ماديه
> لكن ربنا موجود يهدى الجميع
> 
> شكرا على موضوعك الحلو ده*​





شكراااااااااا على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

اولا: خلينا نبقى متفقين ان مفيش بنت وحشة لازم تبقى حلوى سواء بشكلها او شخصيتها او طباعها

ثانيا:للاسف مقاييس الزواج اختلفت زى ما قال thelast بقت ماااااااادية بحتة يعنى لو البنت مفهاااااااش اى نوع من انواع الجمال زى الى ذكرتهم بس معاها فلوس تعامل معاملة ملكة الجمال

و شكراا ليكى على الموضوع الجميل دة يا w_candyshop_s


----------



## Messias (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

*موضوع جميل جدا *


*الجمال ليس منظراً بديعاً فقط بل هو **جمال الصورة **وجمال القلب **و جمال الأخلاق والروح **و جمال الطباع *


*جمال الجسد هو جزء من الجمال الكلى للأنسان *

*و مفيش انسان كامل فى كل شئ *


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



therocky قال:


> اولا: خلينا نبقى متفقين ان مفيش بنت وحشة لازم تبقى حلوى سواء بشكلها او شخصيتها او طباعها
> 
> ثانيا:للاسف مقاييس الزواج اختلفت زى ما قال thelast بقت ماااااااادية بحتة يعنى لو البنت مفهاااااااش اى نوع من انواع الجمال زى الى ذكرتهم بس معاها فلوس تعامل معاملة ملكة الجمال
> 
> و شكراا ليكى على الموضوع الجميل دة يا w_candyshop_s






اتفق معاك فى النفطه الاولى

اما التانيه يعنى الشاب ممكن يبص لفلوسها وبس طيب وهو فين

يبقى هيشترى فلوس مش حب

شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



Messias قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> 
> 
> *الجمال ليس منظراً بديعاً فقط بل هو **جمال الصورة **وجمال القلب **و جمال الأخلاق والروح **و جمال الطباع *
> ...




مفيش حد فى كل الصفات دى

اهم حاجه جمال الروح والطباع

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## lousa188114 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

الله ياكاندي موضوع جميل اوي 
بجد انا متفقة جدا ان سباب الزواج او الارتباط النهاردة اختلافت زمان كانوا كل همهم يتجوزاو ويعملوا بيت واسرة حلوة كدة 
ام دلوقت في سبب الراجل انه يتجوز هو انه يبقي مع واحدة تهبل وتخلي كل الناس يحسدوة ويقولوا يا بختك 
اما هي بقي بتتجوز علشان تلاقي واحد يحقق ليها كل احلامها من شقة وعربية وفيلا ولن تتنازل عن واحدة 
اما بقي حكاية الاخلاق والتدين فخلاص بقي بقي من الكماليات للطرفين 
شكرا ياكاندي ياعسل علي موضوعك


----------



## christin (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

*موضوع جميل اوي ياكاندي 
وانا متفقه معاكي ان مش شرط الجمال الخارجي 
لكن المهم جمال الروح والاخلاق يعني الشخصيه ولد او بنت 
لازم تكون جميله داخليا وعقليا اهم من الجمال الخارجي*


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



lousa188114 قال:


> الله ياكاندي موضوع جميل اوي
> بجد انا متفقة جدا ان سباب الزواج او الارتباط النهاردة اختلافت زمان كانوا كل همهم يتجوزاو ويعملوا بيت واسرة حلوة كدة
> ام دلوقت في سبب الراجل انه يتجوز هو انه يبقي مع واحدة تهبل وتخلي كل الناس يحسدوة ويقولوا يا بختك
> اما هي بقي بتتجوز علشان تلاقي واحد يحقق ليها كل احلامها من شقة وعربية وفيلا ولن تتنازل عن واحدة
> ...





يعنى الراجل دلوقتى عايز يتجوز صوره

بس مش ده المهم الجوزار ليه اساسيات

تانيه كتير علشان يستمر صح

شكراااااااااااااا يا حببتى

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



christin قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي ياكاندي
> وانا متفقه معاكي ان مش شرط الجمال الخارجي
> لكن المهم جمال الروح والاخلاق يعني الشخصيه ولد او بنت
> لازم تكون جميله داخليا وعقليا اهم من الجمال الخارجي*





طبعا الصفات دى اهم من الجمال الخارجى

شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

أنا برأيي انه الجمال الروحي هو الاساس , لكن يجب أن يكون في استلطاف بين الشاب و البنت يعني الجمال له نسبة 30% في العلاقة الناجحة الدائمة .
أما الجمال المبهر الذي يصنع الإعجاب السريع فهو ينتج علاقة فاشلة أو سريعة و لا تدوم .[Q-BIBLE]:59:[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

*ليه بتنتقدو البنت الجميلة على الرغم من انى بشوف بنات بسم الصليب عليهم وشخصيتهم فوق الرائعه *
*وبعدين حكايه جمال الروح دى يا كاندى دقه قديمه بجد يعنى الواحد يرتبط بواحده شكلها وحش علشان روحها حلوه فين العقل  بامانه يبقى مجنون رسمى*​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

احنا ما حكينا الواحد ياخد بنت شكله وحش ولا كل الحلوين وحشين لكن كل واحد لازم ياخد اللي بناسبه , وبعدين ما في حدا وحش غير اللي وحش بأخلاقه وكل واحد فينا عنده نقطة جمال يمكن مش عارف يظهرها لكنها موجودة .


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> أنا برأيي انه الجمال الروحي هو الاساس , لكن يجب أن يكون في استلطاف بين الشاب و البنت يعني الجمال له نسبة 30% في العلاقة الناجحة الدائمة .
> أما الجمال المبهر الذي يصنع الإعجاب السريع فهو ينتج علاقة فاشلة أو سريعة و لا تدوم .[Q-BIBLE]:59:[/Q-BIBLE]




ااشكرك على رأيك

لانه سليم جدا

شكراااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



ميرنا قال:


> *ليه بتنتقدو البنت الجميلة على الرغم من انى بشوف بنات بسم الصليب عليهم وشخصيتهم فوق الرائعه *
> *وبعدين حكايه جمال الروح دى يا كاندى دقه قديمه بجد يعنى الواحد يرتبط بواحده شكلها وحش علشان روحها حلوه فين العقل  بامانه يبقى مجنون رسمى*​




يعنى يا ميرنا ساعات الجمال بيبقى نقمه مش نعمه

مش معنى كده ياخد واحده متتشفش

لو جميله وجواها جميل خير وبركه لانها ممكن تاخ واخد يغير عليها علشان جمالها وساعتها مش غيره عاديه تخنق

علشان كده خير الامور وسط وجمال الروح مهم جدا

شكرااااااااااا وربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> احنا ما حكينا الواحد ياخد بنت شكله وحش ولا كل الحلوين وحشين لكن كل واحد لازم ياخد اللي بناسبه , وبعدين ما في حدا وحش غير اللي وحش بأخلاقه وكل واحد فينا عنده نقطة جمال يمكن مش عارف يظهرها لكنها موجودة .




يا سلام على كلامك كله صح

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## دروب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

سلام الرب معاكم اخوتي 
اريد ان اؤكد لكم جميعا ان الجمال نحن نصنعه باعيننا فاذا راينا احدا جميلا فهو جميل وحتى ان لم يكن بحسب مقاييسنا
وان الله اعطى الجمال كهبة للناس  وترك الباقي عليهم يستغلوه بالشكل الصح ولا الخطا
ولكل قاعدة شواذ


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



دروب قال:


> سلام الرب معاكم اخوتي
> اريد ان اؤكد لكم جميعا ان الجمال نحن نصنعه باعيننا فاذا راينا احدا جميلا فهو جميل وحتى ان لم يكن بحسب مقاييسنا
> وان الله اعطى الجمال كهبة للناس  وترك الباقي عليهم يستغلوه بالشكل الصح ولا الخطا
> ولكل قاعدة شواذ





شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

وكلامك المفيد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*

أيوه يا كاندى للاسف كتير مننا بيبصوا للانسان نظره قشريه أو سطحيه .....وحكمهم بيكون مبنى على الشاب ده لابس أزاى .......نوع برفانه وماركة ساعته والبنت دى بتجيب لبسها منين وشعرها على الموضه ولا لا .........وحاجات تانيه زى دى ..... وبننسى اساسيات مهمه جداً لبناء اى علاقه كطريقة التفكير والحكم على الامور ..........ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع المهم ده ويا رب الكل يستفيد منه .....وربنا معاكى يا قمرتنا .


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أيوه يا كاندى للاسف كتير مننا بيبصوا للانسان نظره قشريه أو سطحيه .....وحكمهم بيكون مبنى على الشاب ده لابس أزاى .......نوع برفانه وماركة ساعته والبنت دى بتجيب لبسها منين وشعرها على الموضه ولا لا .........وحاجات تانيه زى دى ..... وبننسى اساسيات مهمه جداً لبناء اى علاقه كطريقة التفكير والحكم على الامور ..........ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع المهم ده ويا رب الكل يستفيد منه .....وربنا معاكى يا قمرتنا .





ميرسى يا دونا يا حببتى

على مشاركتك الجميله

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

للاسف الان الشباب والشابات فعلا يهتمون بالجمال والرشاقه          موضوعك جميل جداااا

 ولكن لتكوين اسره مسيحيه صالحه

 ماذا يفعل الجمال يا أختى فى المسيح

 ستتدمر تلك الاسره لانها بنت منزلها على الرمال

 لكن الشابه المؤمنه بنت يسوع الخادمه ,,,,,,,,,,, هى الاصلح وهكذا يكون الشاب

 مع معرفه اسره كل منهما قبل الخطوبه ومدى تربيه الابناء

 الحكايه (( صعبه )) لا يوجد طلاق على الاطلاق الا لعله واحده

 اذن من الحكمه ألا نبحث عن الجمال
  الروح + الايمان ’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’ عروسه تمام وعريس تمام

 شكرااااا للموضوع الجميل ده 
يسوع مع الشباب


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ياجامد انت اه ياواد يا معدى, لازم كلة يدخل*



النهيسى قال:


> للاسف الان الشباب والشابات فعلا يهتمون بالجمال والرشاقه          موضوعك جميل جداااا
> 
> ولكن لتكوين اسره مسيحيه صالحه
> 
> ...




امين  شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

والتعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

